# Circuit judge?



## bnkr244 (Dec 29, 2011)

Well today at a gun shop I was looking over a Taurus/Rossi circuit judge carbine revolver. Most ergonomic rifle I have ever held. After some reading I have seen alot of mixed reveiws. Anyone have any experience? It shoots .45 long colt or .410 shotgun ammunition. I know it's no high powered big game gun but looks like a blast for shooting and small game hunting. (no pun intended).


----------



## bnkr244 (Dec 29, 2011)

Yea I like it. Alot of mixed reviews but it seems like the bad ones are because people are expecting a bear gun and its not. Would be a nice plinking and small game gun though.


----------

